# overclocking on amd athlon 64 3000+



## ajaya23 (Apr 23, 2008)

hello,
I am having a computer with asus m2npv-mx mother board & amd athlon 64 3000+ processor.Through bios I overclocked my card by 5%.
I tried 10% but the pc restarting, it's not booting.
Have any boby the idea of overclocking, is there anything bad if I will live my pc with this amount of overclocking, I have read in net that this processor can be overclocked to 2.7Ghz(50%) of its capacity. can i do that any way.Is there any danger.
Thank you


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Overclocking generally shortens the lifespan of your CPU, but you'll probably have already bought a new computer by the time it dies. Achieving the highest clocks all depends on the quality of your CPU and your cooling. We need more info for us to make a decision on whether it's dangerous or not.


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

Dont overcklock that high i have trouble getting "good" temps for me those are 45C and thats were my 3500+ with a btf-90 overcklockers edition all copper heatsink. Maybee thats cuz I never upped the chipset voltage and cant get higher... Il get back to you on that though...


----------

